# Metal halide alternative



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone have any experience or info pertaining to MH to CFL retrofits or suggest another alternative? I have 175 w fully enclosed under-canopy lights that need conversion, and from what I've researched, the CFL bulb(100 watt ) which is equivalent output, is too big to fit inside. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Look into induction or LED. Many manufacturers make listed retrofit kits for their various pole head models. They might for your canopy lights as well.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Nothing wrong with metal halide. It's 2 thumbs up from me!!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

kaboler said:


> Nothing wrong with metal halide. It's 2 thumbs up from me!!!


I dont know how I would go on in life, without your blessing of the metal halide.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

They make a CFL that is a direct replacement for a 400W MH. I posted it here a while back.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> They make a CFL that is a direct replacement for a 400W MH. I posted it here a while back.


 
It takes a 6 tube 4' T5 to replace a 400 watt MH. That must be one huge CFL By my math, that's 24' of tube


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It takes a 6 tube 4' T5 to replace a 400 watt MH. That must be one huge CFL By my math, that's 24' of tube



It is a big bulb and they had it in a fixture. Seemed to put out decent light. It does not put out the same lumens as a MH bulb.



http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/metal-halide-bulbs-29696/?highlight=400w+replacement


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

Yep. you need a donut externally ballast retrofit kit. 100 watt probably

like this. or the self ballasted one would work too probably 80 watt (bottom photo)


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Nothing wrong with metal halide. It's 2 thumbs up from me!!!


Shut up


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> They make a CFL that is a direct replacement for a 400W MH. I posted it here a while back.



http://www.maxlite.com/PDFs/FocusSheets/HighMax.pdf

We've installed quite a few of them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm impressed by the universal ballast T5 fixtures i've hung lately

although i'm unsure how the _universal_ part really works.....

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> http://www.maxlite.com/PDFs/FocusSheets/HighMax.pdf
> 
> We've installed quite a few of them.


 
Even though they advertise it replaces a 400, it doesn't. It's lumens is 12,000 max. A 400 watt MH is between 30,000 and 40,000 depending on the brand.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*canopy*

The OP was talking about replacing a 175 w MH canopy light. You all are talking about something totally different.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> The OP was talking about replacing a 175 w MH canopy light. You all are talking about something totally different.


No, jeff 110 quoted bulldog and said that link replaces a 400. Try and keep up


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

JSpark said:


> Shut up


I looked through all your posts, and not any technical knowledge at all. Just a "I own this and I do this and I'm a big boss man."

Maybe you're just a plumber wanting to be an electrician. Or short down below. Or both.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I looked through all your posts, and not any technical knowledge at all. Just a "I own this and I do this and I'm a big boss man."
> 
> Maybe you're just a plumber wanting to be an electrician. Or short down below. Or both.


 

Oh snap!


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Yep. you need a donut externally ballast retrofit kit. 100 watt probably
> 
> like this. or the self ballasted one would work too probably 80 watt (bottom photo)


Yeah, good call, I found these last nite but couldn't find any kind of pricing anywhere. Does anyone have a clue what a retro kit like these go for?


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I looked through all your posts, and not any technical knowledge at all. Just a "I own this and I do this and I'm a big boss man."
> 
> Maybe you're just a plumber wanting to be an electrician. Or short down below. Or both.


Your "technical" knowledge is all bullsh!t


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

JSpark said:


> Your "technical" knowledge is all bullsh!t


You did say what we're all thinking but don't fall for it and feed the troll.


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

rdr said:


> You did say what we're all thinking but don't fall for it and feed the troll.


I like to give him treats and make him do tricks sometimes haha


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

We sell those Induction retrofit kits for about $125 each for the 100W version. They're pretty amazing.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah, good call, I found these last nite but couldn't find any kind of pricing anywhere. Does anyone have a clue what a retro kit like these go for?


Above post beet the hell out of my pricing.


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, if you have any questions check us out at grenentec.com. I'm the sales manager of Grenentec and I can honestly tell you it's a very solid company for everything Induction. I wouldn't work for a company that I don't believe in 100%.


----------

